# Sprain?



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Sprain? NOW MASTITIS?!*

I put a doe in with my young Nubian buck a few days ago, and now she is not wanting to put weight on one of her front legs. He has turned goofy, so I assume he got too rough. She can put weight on it and can move fast if she wants to, but she's avoiding that leg. I didn't find any major heat or swelling. My horse had a similar episode this summer, and I polo wrapped him, so I wrapped her leg with vetrap. Any experience with sprains or strains?


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

One of mine had the same thing happen about 1 1/2 mos. ago and I know she got bashed by another goat, it was a back leg. She got better after a couple weeks. I gave her some alfalfa pellets daily in case she needed extra calcium if there was a fracture.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had goats with sore legs in the past and it usually seems to be from them being rough with each other. I examine the leg and if I don't see any swelling or sign of a break (I've only had one broken leg here - that being in a 6 day old buckling) I don't wrap it. On maybe two or three occasions, I've given a single dose of Banamine, but I ususlly do nothing and the goat is back to normal in a couple days. Sometimes, limping can be due to a hoof problem and I've treated goats for that, treatment depending on what was wrong with the hoof.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Hopefully she'll be better pretty soon. I don't see anything wrong with her hoof. This goat is turning into my problem child. :/


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Tell her to sit back with her hoof up and ice it. LOL.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Now there's a picture!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Wrapping it was no good. It slipped and her ankle was swollen from the wrap. :/


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh no! Is she still limping?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

24 hours after I took the wrap off, the "ankle" is visibly swollen and she's limping - this is of last night. Disappointing, as I was hoping the swelling was just from the wrap. Not sure what to do other than leave her be. She's not getting another trip to the vet. She was my doe that got sick this summer, and frankly, she's not valuable enough to be wracking up vet bills. I'd probably sell her if she wasn't a problem child. She's very small for a Nubian. She was a first freshener this year, and I was happy with the kids...


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

I just read an old post from Vicki about swelling/pain. She said if the goat is still eating, leave it be, don't give any Banamine or anything, the swelling and pain will keep the goat off the leg and prevent any more injuries. But if the goat is not eating, you can give Banamine.
She didn't mention vitamin B, but I would give a shot of that to keep energy up from not eating.
The doses for both should be in Health and Wellness section, under Misc.Injectables.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

NOW the swelling has gone down mostly, but she still limps, but getting around better than yesterday. Still eating good. But I started drying her off a week ago. Everything has looked good. I just stop milking and keep an eye on the udder. This goat was not producing heavily. Well, today I notice that her udder is lopsided. I thought maybe she was self sucking since she's laying around alot. I decided to milk her out. The full side milked fine, but the small side milked very thick milk like colostrum consistency and there was some blood. [She also kicked the bucket and threw milk in my eyes -  ]. Does this sound content with mastitis? I have no experience with mastitis. I don't want to spend a bunch of money on her. Are there OTC things I can do? I have one dose of Excenel, and Oxytetracycline and Pennicilin. I can go get the teat infusions if that's better...


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

On the foot- 
Have you tried working the foot back and forth a little? Had a doe last year that it went on for a week. Finally, I went in and worked the foot around a bit, felt a little something move, kinda like a light pop, and later that day she was fine. Never know, might work. :shrug


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Well, I gave it a try, but it didn't work for her. It feels swollen in that fetlock joint. She stands with it pointed in front of her just like my horse did this summer. It took her 2-3 weeks to be 100%, so I might just have to just quit hovering.


----------

